# Spearfishing Contest



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Over in LA, the LA Council has a year long spearfishing contest. Jan 1st - Dec 31st. They have some rules but it's largely the honor system, Anyone interested in having the same for PFF?

could have categories like Biggest of each species, Best of 5 for each species, We could even kick in a bit of money and have trophies/plaques made. Seems like some obvious rules would be a travel distance, or maybe not,
a species list but I would think that it would be quite comprehensive.
Types of gear might be a consideration? Pnuematics? Powerheads? rebreathers? Freediving? Beach vs Boat? it seems that if it's for bragging rights, it'd need to be an equitable field of play.

could have a lobster category for biggest shovel and spiney, could have a people choice for video, I for one, thought that picture of the dude killing a cobia off a sharks back was awesome!

the way the LA Council maintains integrity is by requiring one other council member must be present when you harvest a fish.

As for weigh-ins, Most tackle shops will weigh in fish on certified scales.

It'd mostly be for PFF bragging rights.

Anyone interested? Any thoughts?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm interested!! That would be awesome I think!!! Might get me in the water more as well!!!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

There's a group out of Alabama that does something like this, but it's not for a whole year....more like 8 - 10 weeks. I think a year long may make folks lose interest? They have dive shops from all over join up. I would think you could make it work just as well as theirs. I think they run theirs from June 1 to mid-August.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

My thought behind a year was by being a year long, it gives us incentive to dive year round, or I should say "added" incentive!
seems that the shops, all shops, would benefit from that.
on top of that, by having it an annual event, it would ensure all species would have a targeted season. Grouper, Snapper, AJ, Cobia, trigger, flounder, lobster, 
even the bluewater fish for anyone wanting a bluewater division. If we could get enough interest, I'd be open to the consensus, Only thing is, if it's too short then weather can play a factor or just plain luck would be more of a factor 

could even have a fish fry to end it to celebrate. 

(luck in spearfishing is always a bit of a factor)


rocklobster said:


> There's a group out of Alabama that does something like this, but it's not for a whole year....more like 8 - 10 weeks. I think a year long may make folks lose interest? They have dive shops from all over join up. I would think you could make it work just as well as theirs. I think they run theirs from June 1 to mid-August.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

This supplemental snapper season was the first time in a few years that you could go after all our local normal targets all at once. Seems to be getting more rare to go after anything anytime. I like the idea of a year round friendly competition. I would suggest it start/end in the warm(er) months (this would ensure more people show up to a gathering, maybe a crawfish boil?) not during hunting season and right after a popular species season has ended. The boon to local shops would be big and would keep more local divers in the water. So BillyBob+, I have $50 that says I can take you for the biggest 5 of any species. Put your money where your mouth is....

_Unless of course you want to team up with me and be the witness to all my shots?_


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My crew would be in for it. If you are needing another contestant to witness the actual "shot," that would rule me out. 95% of my dives are solo. I can supply unadulterated video of my shots. 

I like the idea. One more ounce of encouragement to roll off the boat into 55 degree water.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

My thought is it would mostly be an honor system tourney. Nothing to "steal" but bragging rights. I certainly thing that even the hard core tourneys they allow solo diving, I figure, if you left the boat with nuttin and came back with sumpin, you musta either killed it or swam to Joe Patti's!

If we made the entry fee even 5-10 dollars per and if we got enough interest, we could have some killer plaques made





SaltAddict said:


> My crew would be in for it. If you are needing another contestant to witness the actual "shot," that would rule me out. 95% of my dives are solo. I can supply unadulterated video of my shots.
> 
> I like the idea. One more ounce of encouragement to roll off the boat into 55 degree water.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, five biggest of ANY species?? LIONFISH!!

I think, after your last adventure with them, you'd be skeert to shoot even a tiny one :boxing:


naclh2oDave said:


> This supplemental snapper season was the first time in a few years that you could go after all our local normal targets all at once. Seems to be getting more rare to go after anything anytime. I like the idea of a year round friendly competition. I would suggest it start/end in the warm(er) months (this would ensure more people show up to a gathering, maybe a crawfish boil?) not during hunting season and right after a popular species season has ended. The boon to local shops would be big and would keep more local divers in the water. So BillyBob+, I have $50 that says I can take you for the biggest 5 of any species. Put your money where your mouth is....
> 
> _Unless of course you want to team up with me and be the witness to all my shots?_


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the idea of a longer tournament. A one or two day event leaves a lot to chance. I doubt I could enter myself as many of my dives are too deep (160-350') for most judges to witness. Seems like a good concept though.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know why depth would be a limiting factor. I don't see a need for an eye witness other than a boat mate, but with the yield being so small (trophy) perhaps there's not even a need for a boat mate.

I do think that it should be an apples to apples competition, weather it's freediving, scuba or closed circuit, each of those have Technological differences which would need to be categorized, a Freediver shouldn't have to compete with a scuba diver nor should scuba have to compete with closed circuit. If you're willing to go to 350 on scuba, more power to ya. but on the standard blends of "basic" gases...air or simple nitrox...that's just my opinion. If we can get a consensus on the rules I'd compete however we all agreed.

I only have a PADI "Basic" certification but I'd be willing to go head to head with AOW or DM as long as the equipment was equitable.







WhackUmStackUm said:


> I like the idea of a longer tournament. A one or two day event leaves a lot to chance. I doubt I could enter myself as many of my dives are too deep (160-350') for most judges to witness. Seems like a good concept though.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> I don't know why depth would be a limiting factor. I don't see a need for an eye witness other than a boat mate, but with the yield being so small (trophy) perhaps there's not even a need for a boat mate.
> 
> I do think that it should be an apples to apples competition, weather it's freediving, scuba or closed circuit, each of those have Technological differences which would need to be categorized, a Freediver shouldn't have to compete with a scuba diver nor should scuba have to compete with closed circuit....


I don't disagree. However, the benefits of closed circuit over open circuit may be less that you think. On _deep dives_, a rebreather typically does not provide more bottom time than open circuit gear. You usually end up with the same deco time and the same deco stops. However, you do not have to carry as much gas to do the same dive on a rebreather.

For dives shallower than 100', a rebreather can significantly add to your bottom time. The sweat spot is right around 80', allowing a rebreather diver to stay down as long as he likes without having to do deco. Personally I do not see many trophy AJs and grouper at these shallow depths, and I rarely target red snapper at any depth.

Rebreathers are less noisy than open circuit gear. However, I find that large fish are usually fearless, so the noise level is not a big issue.

Rebreathers have a couple of drawbacks when used for spearfishing. They are often heavy and bulky. They also have many more hoses, fittings, regulators and such that end up being significant entanglement hazards. I also sling at least one "bailout" tank, as a backup should something go wrong with the rebreather. This adds to the tangled mess. Often I return to the boat completely entangled in speargun cord and fishing line. I have cut my spear cord many times to free myself enough to swim. As you can imagine, I carry plenty of knifes and scissors.:yes:

I guess each technology has it's strengths and weakness. Freediving is silent and streamlined. Open circuit is simple and somewhat streamlined. Rebreathers can add to your bottom time on shallower dives, but can also become a tangled mess.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

It's interesting that in one of your other posts you had these Pros:

Pros:
I can dive 3-4 hours, over one or more dives, independent of depth one set of tanks an CO2 scrubber. 
They are virtually silent in the water. Since sea life will often approach you, it makes for a completely different dive experience. 
Fewer tanks are required for deep diving. 
Systems can be setup with multiple backup options should one component fail. In many ways I feel safer diving a rebreather then diving a regular scuba setup. 
"Bottom time" is extended on average about 20% over nitrox due to the constant high PPO2 maintained by the rebreather. 

seems that by your pros above, with regards to collecting fish, it'd be an uneven playing field but if we can put this tourney together, and the majority agree that CC creates no unfair advantage then I'm still in! I just want to compete! give me a reason to want to shoot big fish again!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You will probably want to reread my post above. Most of the benefits you listed do not come into play when hunting large fish in deep water.

When hunting small fish in shallow water they are the bomb. If you want to win a lionfish tournament, a rebreather is the ultimate weapon.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I would vote no powerheads. Honestly that is bringing a shotgun to a bow challenge.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

To be sure there is a wide variety of experience among spearfishermen and their gear. If enough people sign up, you might want to consider establishing experience classes, similar to other sports. You could have a novice class, for beginners who are diving air. (My kids could be in this one.) An amateur class for more experienced divers on nitrox. And an expert or open class for those diving trimix and/or rebreathers. Perhaps powerheads could be considered for the open class as well.

With experience classes everyone would have a chance to win. This may encourage more people to signup as well.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I would still vote no powerheads. That would truly level the playing field. You will only shoot what you can handle, or free shaft and hope.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*rebreathers..*

Hahah your telling me that being silent..AND having no bubbles..(camouflaged) AND having a computer control your breathing mix AT ALL and ANY depth is no advantage! Hahahahahahhahaha :no:


Bill if we had this type thing going on ..there would not be a fish in the Gulf!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply a witness to the shot, just someone who happened to be on the boat that day. Just keeping honest people honest. And yes, no powerheads, any depths, any mix, any certification level.







Billybob+ said:


> My thought is it would mostly be an honor system tourney. Nothing to "steal" but bragging rights. I certainly thing that even the hard core tourneys they allow solo diving, I figure, if you left the boat with nuttin and came back with sumpin, you musta either killed it or swam to Joe Patti's!
> 
> If we made the entry fee even 5-10 dollars per and if we got enough interest, we could have some killer plaques made


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bmoore said:


> Hahah your telling me that being silent..AND having no bubbles..(camouflaged) AND having a computer control your breathing mix AT ALL and ANY depth is no advantage! Hahahahahahhahaha :no:


Great to hear from a jolly fellow on this forum.

I did not say that nitrox, dive computers, and rebreathers do not provide _any_ advantage.

Believe whatever you like. Most of the big fish (over 50 lbs) I have shot are not afraid of bubbles, whether I was diving open circuit or closed. In fact they often charge me as if defending their territory. It is not uncommon to have to shoot them between the eyes, because head-on is the only angle they give me.



bmoore said:


> Bill if we had this type thing going on ..there would not be a fish in the Gulf!


Since crooks (and people who take every fish they can no matter the cost to the fishery) are generally not too bright, crooks and rebreathers don't mix. That is, unless you want to get rid of a lot of crooks. On second thought, perhaps we should be encouraging them? :whistling:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

why would the gear you're diving or the mix you are diving make you an "expert" that sounds kinda like a deer hunter who can pay for a 2 week guided hunt to Saskatchewan has a Weatherby 400 magnum makes someone an expert hunter,

good competition should match apples to apples, 

I think the easiest way to settle it would be dive by the rules already long established by the Louisiana Council, after all, that's who I was thinking of when I proposed it. Saves us a hole bunch of time on making rules and bylaws.

I've got a guy sending me the rules they have now and i'll post'em up when I get them.

They do have categories of fish that I'd prefer not to target such as tarpon and stingray and gar and Baracuda and shark

but if the general consensus wants that on the category tree and if it's legal in FL, I'd be in favor, I'd just choose not to shoot any of them myself





WhackUmStackUm said:


> To be sure there is a wide variety of experience among spearfishermen and their gear. If enough people sign up, you might want to consider establishing experience classes, similar to other sports. You could have a novice class, for beginners who are diving air. (My kids could be in this one.) An amateur class for more experienced divers on nitrox. And an expert or open class for those diving trimix and/or rebreathers. Perhaps powerheads could be considered for the open class as well.
> 
> With experience classes everyone would have a chance to win. This may encourage more people to signup as well.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> why would the gear you're diving or the mix you are diving make you an "expert" that sounds kinda like a deer hunter who can pay for a 2 week guided hunt to Saskatchewan has a Weatherby 400 magnum makes someone an expert hunter,


If we went with gear classes then it would be most like the motor sports I have competed in. Sometimes the gear classes also have novice, amateur and expert experience levels.

Since trimx and rebreather certifications typically require lots of diving experience, I was thinking that their spearfishing experience would be similar, but I guess it does not have to. Everyone I know who spearfishes on trimix or with a rebreather, I would be consider an expert spearfisherman. However, others may judge differently.

In other sports I have been involved with, no one is forced to move up to a higher experience class unless they have shown that they regularly place in tournaments at their current level. However, many people voluntarily move up once they feel they are ready for stiffer competition.

Classes of any type probably would not make sense unless a lot of people enter the tournament.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

here are the Louisiana Council Rules for their 2013 Tourney


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know billybob. That's a lot of rules. 😁


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeez is it ever! and all for a friendly "bragging rights" Derby Board with little to no financial reward!

could you imagine if big money were riding on this?

Probably the best thing to do is keep it simple.

Biggest of each species, maybe most total points with a 5,4,3,2,1 point system for 1st-5th in each category

or a total weight but then you have to limit the weights of some of the heavier fish for the smaller fish to add value (a 100lb AJ would wipe out a world record Red Snapper, Black Snapper, Triggerfish, and sheepshead by itself)



SaltAddict said:


> I don't know billybob. That's a lot of rules. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Jeff Craddock (Dec 10, 2013)

Spearfishing is one of the best fishing method i mostly go for it. And i am interested in this contest. Some of the persons in my contact are also like Spearfishing i'll ask them about contest.


----------

